# Exo Terra Thermostat



## hamsterpig (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,
I've just bought myself one of the digital exo terra thermostat's, I need a little help with it.

It's controlled by one button which lets ypu go to max/min for the settings. Are you able to set it so that the temperature can be set at a minimum of say 68f and maximum at 80f? 

I've been trying but had no luck so far don't want it getting too hot for my Barking Tree Frog.

Thanks all.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I wasnt aware exo terra had released a stat in the uk yet,are you sure its not one of their digital thermometers (wont control your heating),or am i reading this wrong?


----------



## hamsterpig (Oct 18, 2009)

Berber King said:


> I wasnt aware exo terra had released a stat in the uk yet,are you sure its not one of their digital thermometers (wont control your heating),or am i reading this wrong?


 
oops my mistake yes it's the thermometer, so why does it have a max/min on the setting? 

Seems pretty pointless me buying it as I want to keep the temp between 68-80f for my Barking Tree Frog.

Will I need a stat for the frog then?

Thanks again.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

that tlls you the max and min it has been.(usually) you'll need a stat to regulate the temp.


----------



## hamsterpig (Oct 18, 2009)

serpentsupplies said:


> that tlls you the max and min it has been.(usually) you'll need a stat to regulate the temp.


 
Thank you I'll get a stat like I have for my Gecko, I just read it wrong and thought with it having a probe on it it would sort the temp.


:2wallbang:


----------

